# Buck Run a QDM club in Putnam County is looking for 6 new members



## dwightfri (Feb 2, 2008)

We have approximately 1700 continuous acres with 36 memberships. Dues are $725 for the 2008 season. We have a small Turkey population as well as a healthy deer population.
Last season we took the next step in our QDM and voted in that all bucks shot must be mounted. Our heard has been getting stronger each season and this year we took a 140 class buck that field dressed at 179 lbs.
If you are interested in joining this club please call Bruce @404-660-6240, he will be happy to answer any questions an arrange to show you the lease.


----------



## jblakehunter (Feb 2, 2008)

where in Putnam county?


----------



## mcpedman4 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Camp*

Does camp have electric and water?  A spot for campers?  Where in Putnam county are you.


----------



## dwightfri (Feb 5, 2008)

*PM sent*

PM have been sent to both the above questions


----------



## dwightfri (Feb 7, 2008)

Folks it seems I have an error in my first post, we only have 4 open memberships and are only going to have 34 members.


----------



## BBD (Feb 8, 2008)

*Club*

Where At In Putnam County...like To Set Up Something To Come And Look At It..thanks Michael


----------



## dwightfri (Feb 8, 2008)

7 miles from Eatonton on 16
Call Bruce and he will be glad to set up a meeting 404-660-6240


----------



## dwightfri (Mar 13, 2008)

We still have 3 openings left, looking down thru the posts on here it looks like a lot of people looking for land to hunt.
Time to move this post back to the top. We are located off 16, 7miles from Eatonton. We have a very good core group of hunters that all think alike. Turnover this year was very small. If you want to join a stable club we are the place to be. We have 2 camping sites, and sorry no power or water. We do on most weekends have someone with a generator at each site, and everyone shares. We have 3 club officers (who by the way are paying members) that are out on the lease almost every weekend. We have 20+ loading docks that are being put in to food plots. 
Plum Creek is thinning the property this year, but don't be discouraged. As most hunters will tell you, this just adds brouse for the deer and you become a faun fatory.
So give Bruce a call and come out to give us a look see.
404-660-6240


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Mar 15, 2008)

Are you east or west of Eatonton?


----------



## tommy jacobs (Mar 15, 2008)

You had me until you said Plum Fool Creek, Thanks but no thanks


----------



## dwightfri (Mar 15, 2008)

ditchdoc24

we are east of Eatonton

Tommy, sorry to hear you feel that way about Plum Creek. They have really been fair with us, so far. You just have to remember that they are a corp. and need to make money.


----------



## dwightfri (Mar 16, 2008)

we have now got our web page working , chek it out for more info
http://my.att.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=16&groupid=359896&ck=


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 16, 2008)

Y'all are right at rockville?

Owner of the rockville store still burn ya ears with cussin every time ya walk in?


----------



## dwightfri (Mar 16, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> Y'all are right at rockville?
> 
> Owner of the rockville store still burn ya ears with cussin every time ya walk in?



Yes and Yes


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 17, 2008)

For 1 year we had a lease on oconee springs road.We kept a base camp on new phoenix rd for a long time.
There are some huge deer in that area,seen a monster shed that our forester picked up on pea ridge road.
The lease we had is the cutover in the pic.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 17, 2008)

my bad,lease we had is the bright green in the center


----------



## tommy jacobs (Mar 17, 2008)

*Putnam lease*

Its really not the money thing with me,Its how they treat we hunters,Look at some other post of people with plum creek land,They are starting to sell off there land, and they never give notice, one day they just say get yer stuff and get off the land,I understand they are a corp and need to make money but they treat the hunters like we are the enemy, Instead of the people who have been helping them pay the taxs on the land, And they will keep doing it as long as we lease from them, Best of luck,I would really love to be in your club, I grew up hunting that area,I also have new 45 HP Tractor, and all the attachments,Good luck and i hope yall get to hunt that land forever,I just dont think you will,   TJ


----------



## dwightfri (Mar 22, 2008)

Tommy, I'm not going to defend Plum Creek, but we have had property sold by them at no notice. But we couldn't blame them, when we talked with them about this it was sold for prime dollar, after being clear cut. Heck i would have sold it too. We had a second section sell this year, but we had 6 months notice and it was sold to GP, again top dollar.
In our sport these thimgs are going to happen, even if we own the land. We have had some long talks with the managers of our piece and know that they will do all in their power to let us know if we go on the "chopping Block". Also they tell us if we do get sold that we will have first pick on any open leases....

enough said about this, but I had to put in my 2 cents


----------

